# Death of the VW wave?



## JeremyGTI04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I've had a lot of different types of vehicles. I've had the american muscle car, the *****, the pick-up, the jeep, and currently the VW. With two of these I knew the community to be closer than others, the Jeeps and the Dubs. Oddly enough they both wave to each other. When I bought my car I was excited to not only buy a such a great car, but to also join a group with a huge following around the world and a cult like bond. I've heard stories of friends with audis broke down on the side of the road, aided by a couple of GTI's. They went as far to help put him up in a motel for the night until his car could be looked at the next morning. This was the community I was excited about being a part of.
But recently I've noticed, at least in my area, no one really waves any more. I try waving but I get nothing. No skin off my back, not that I'm crying about it. Just was wondering if anyone else out there is seeing the same trend in their area... the death of the VW wave.







Happy Dubin'... Good things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JeremyGTI04 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

I can't believe they block out R I C E R ...







lol


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

I know what you mean. Around here in SLC,UT I will come up in a dub and I dont get any action out of the other guy. I will wave and he is wondering what the hell im waving to him for. haha
But I just dont think the people around here are into the DUB wave unless its a MK4. As most the Vws are around here are MK4s.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (1.8TRabbit)*

Today I watched two Priuses approach from opposite sides of a street and I definitely expected some sort of secret handshake or other small acknowledgment, a la South Park. But when the cars were side-by-side, the drivers totally ignored each other...


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

I never have that problem if i see another corrado and they see me. but then again it's a rado lol. I do have that problem wth other dubs though..maybe they dont know the rado is a vw???? hahaha


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*

it really depends on the driver... if i think its another "dubber" i will nod or give the whats up wave... but i dont wave at random dubs... toooooo many old ladies drivin them for that







i did the whole jeep thing too... i think you are just used to EVERY jeep waving at you and now you are spoiled


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ih8erickempf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ih8erickempf* »_*it really depends on the driver... if i think its another "dubber" i will nod or give the whats up wave... but i dont wave at random dubs... toooooo many old ladies drivin them for that







* i did the whole jeep thing too... i think you are just used to EVERY jeep waving at you and now you are spoiled









x2








I think it depends on wether the person driving the VW is into the whole dub scene. Around me we all honk or wave at one another ... but sometimes I do get that








look from people. I guess it's because majority of the older crowd kinda don't get the whole dub bond








i never care tho, a dub is a dub, and i still wave


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i always give up the dub love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*

I try to give up some love, but there don't appear to be too many people that give it back. I've had about 4 or 5 close encounters with other Passats... no love back. Not even a glance. Crazy. I used to have a MkIV Jetta, and when I first got that, I had about 10 waves in the first week. Weird.


----------



## IMBATMAN (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

I now live in Stroudsburg, Pa...Just moved here from the Catskills in NY, Been a dub fan for 13 years..Anywho, Where I live theres alot of Dub traffic and there all lil freakin kids that rev up the motor or blow there lil bypass valve at you when you nod or wave! These lil F**** Need to obey or GET OUT!!!! The Wave needs to keep on and the only way were gonna keep it rolling is if we beat these lil punks up HAAAAA!!!!








To those of you that understand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

i find it all depends, mk4 owners usually as far as I can tell aren't usually enthusiasts. Neither are the 3 owners, however the older the cars get the more love you get. I mean just because I drive a dub doesn't mean I am going to wave to the 45+ year old woman in the tdi jetta across the way.
But put a rabbit, or a aircooled and you know they drive the car for the love not just because its a good car.


----------



## JeremyGTI04 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (stuvy)*

When I posted this, I was talking about the wave between another someone else that you think would give the wave back. Not all VW's including the 45 year-old mother picking her kids up in the passat wagon!
Just like crossing the street, I look before waving. I guess you could say I practice safe-waving, and never wave without protection!


----------



## paperthin (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (JeremyGTI04)*

This is true...I used to get waves all the time in my MKII, the other day I waved at a guy with a wolfie MK4, and he look at me like I was nuts, then I pointed to his badge and he got it and had a huge grin...keep the wave alive!!!!


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (paperthin)*

to me the community seems tighter from mk3's and older. The mk4's are just too common it seems like and the people driving them couldn't care less that they are in a vw. A lot of mk3's are the same way but they're slowly reaching 'old school' status which keeps the community closer IMO. I try to throw the wave out there if i can pick out any kind of *tasteful* mod.


----------



## andymikula (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't noticed it with VWs (I'm still looking for my first...), but I definitely get the "Classic Car" wave when I'm cruisin' in the '56 Buick (pink and white two-tone) or the '64 Pontiac convertible. No matter who you are, if you're pre-1965, you're getting a wave from me...and I always get the wave back. Sometimes I forget I'm in another car and wave anyway, and just get the weird looks like..."why is he waving from a Chevy Sprint?"
...that's not as much fun.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (andymikula)*

i get waves from other new beetles mostly, but the other day i got a eurovan to give me a big wave. just depends on the people.


----------



## IMBATMAN (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

To me it doesnt matter I throw the wave as much as I can...I work for Directv and the other day Im rockin down I-78 in Jerz and a dude w/ a mk4 rolled up car lookin all shiny and euro'd out, I looked over and threw him the wave....ended up pulling over at Dunkin Donuts 2 miles up, spent a half hour BSing with the kid about ours cars...I love how we all just get along with each other! Japanese guys always pipe you and act like there so much better! I hate that...Im a VW guy but a couple of my boys rock jspec and there really nice cars! I bag on them a lil but....whats the deal? My car isnt fast its just a LOW BUDGET MK3 GTI...I do what I can afford and I never get bagged on....Keep The Wave and the love going, Were all in it together! G'nite Dubbers!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (IMBATMAN)*


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ya, Ive noticed too...I guess it depends what generation is driving the car...And it boils down to a personal individual case...


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

in el paso, i try to wave as much as possible but as they pass, i realize that sweet jetta pr passat is being driven by a 40 year old woman with three kids.

only very rarely do i get a wave back.
i feel pretty good when i do though


_Modified by racerbunny24 at 12:06 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I know what you mean. Around here in SLC,UT I will come up in a dub and I dont get any action out of the other guy. I will wave and he is wondering what the hell im waving to him for. haha
But I just dont think the people around here are into the DUB wave unless its a MK4. As most the Vws are around here are MK4s. 

I know exactly how you feel. I've done the wave around here several times and people look at me like they want to kick my ass! And I own two Corrados. I still do it, but I really don't get much back.


----------



## bugglesride (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_
I know exactly how you feel. I've done the wave around here several times and people look at me like they want to kick my ass! And I own two Corrados. I still do it, but I really don't get much back.

Been driving VW for about 23 years now first car was a brand new 1984 Silver Rabbit GTI and damned if I didn't get a thumbs up or wave every time I passed another VW...time has passed and now I never get that from most other VW owners....unfortunately many newer VW owners buy for reasons other than we do probably....


----------



## daboyatschool (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (bugglesride)*

yea its so wierd! I own a 04.5 Jetta GLI...I wave at another MKIV (looks euro tricked out) and they don't wave back...instead they floor it and go fast and look at me like "Yea...what YOU got?"
I just wanted to wave







and say, "nice car"


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have owned 3 Dubs, 2 mustangs and a dodge srt-4... 
I knew everyone in my local area with an SRT-4... And I know a few people with dubs... 
I have pulled over tor SRT's on the side of the road and Dubs also... But no one has ever spotted me, waved to me, threw me the "v"... Nothin... 
Feeling left out... Maybe my cars are just a little to stock... Maybe its because i live in Cali, im blonde and I drive a Cabrio (and Cabriolet)... I know typical Cali girl... 
But when I drive my boyfriends Jetta... I get spotted all over the place... 
DANG!


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

I get more waves in my 1990 Passat than I do in my 03 Passat











_Modified by mrreet at 10:13 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mrreet)*

I mostly do the wave thing when I see something other then a elderly driving the car or something different on the car other then stock. Other then that I don't bother because half the time they aren't paying attention or they have no clue what they could have.







I think the







look they give me is pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## VANAGON JOHN (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

You should try driving a vanagon. I get people who are not even driving vw's doing the wave.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (VANAGON JOHN)*

I give the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a honk to other VW owners how ever, I sometimes I get the dirty look, as if "Why are you beeping and giving me the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

i waved at sum old lady yeasterday in a jetta !!







and gave her a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif she looked at me like "wtf ?!







"







made me happy tho


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Everytime I go to say what's up or something to a VW owner...they are like 60







What's up with that...I need more V-Dub owners around my town that's into the crowd...


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (RS21400)*

If you have a sweet Dub or look like you are into them, I will roll down my window in the dead of winter just to wave and say sweet car! Sometimes I miss other people's wave until it is too late, but if I see you, I will acknowledge you!


----------



## toates89 (Feb 6, 2007)

there is no community like the jeep i used to have a yj and i was a waiver and when i was in need i actually had a few guys from jeepforum mail me parts for free


_Modified by toates89 at 5:44 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## robbrown (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (toates89)*

I was wondering why some dude was wav'n at me earlier today,







now that I know I'll wave back, I guess I just though it was the beetles that did it. Back in high school there was an Intern who owned a beetle and waved at every beetle she passed, I didn't realize that was more of a VW thing I guess.








I do notice how the VWs tend to group on the freeways out here, after I got one, I've had some join me and not know where the came from.


----------



## idriveavw (Nov 6, 2006)

i throw out the wave to almost any dub i see.
there's an r32 i've seen around town that throws it back all the time. other than that, i get quite a few confused looks. mk3 and older usually always throw it back though.
the time will come when more mk4 owners join in. right now there are just too many people driving VW's for their pure awesomeness. not because they are into the scene


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (idriveavw)*

some cats just give you a dirty look


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (VANAGON JOHN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VANAGON JOHN* »_You should try driving a vanagon. I get people who are not even driving vw's doing the wave.









I agree 100%
When driving the eurovan ... EVERY EV owner waves.


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

ive noticed that the mk4 drivers dont do it as often as the older guys.... idk ii beep and wave everytime... sometime ppl have no idea what ur doin or they dotn wave back b/c im in an audi


----------



## Savior Self (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

There's a difference between a "dubber" and just some dude driving a VW. Some of them would just as well be driving a Honda. Don't get too down on those guys though. Some of them are just dubbers waiting to happen. Not everyone was in VW love the first time they popped the clutch. I was though.
*wave


----------



## Savior Self (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (Savior Self)*

I used to drive a '68 beetle. All beetle owners still wave at each other.


----------



## casroVW (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

Living in wyoming you are safe to say that the ratio of old ladies to dubber is like 6 to 1. It doesnt stop me from waving though. This is my theory, say you see some lady driving with her kids right. You wave and she just thinks your crazy







but her kid notices you wave and thinks all







VWs owners are nice and he starts wavin to all VWs on the road. Buy the time hes old enough to drive what kind of car do you think hes gonna want. Mom had a vw and people were nice to her and those car were really cool so yeah. 
I say wave to all and maybe we can some way get spark the dubbers to ignite in all the young kids stuck in a car seat in there moms passat. But its a grand feeling when you get the wave back. Tts been a while since i got a wave.










_Modified by casroVW at 12:41 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## Savior Self (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (casroVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *casroVW* »_Living in wyoming you are same to say that the ratio of old ladies to dubber is like 6 to 1. but it doesnt stop me from waving. This is my theory, say you see some lady driving with her kids right. You wave and she just thinks your crazy







but her kid notices you wave and thinks all







VWs are nice and he starts wavin. Buy the time hes old enough to drive what kind of car do you think hes gonna want right. Mom had a vw and people were nice to her and those car were really cool so yeah. 
I say wave to all and maybe we can some way get spark the dubbers to ignite in all the young kids stuck in a car seat in there moms passat. But its a grand feeling when you get the wave back. its been a while since i got a wave.










Grammar dude.
Grammar.


----------



## casroVW (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (Savior Self)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Savior Self* »_

Grammar dude.
Grammar.









Its was the day after St. Patricks day and I wasnt feeling so good







+







=







the next day


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (casroVW)*

I don't know... I remember when I got my Golf, I wanted to like wave to every VW I saw on the road. When I finally did, I just got a weird look. It kind of turned me off to the whole idea. I dunno. That's typical NY for you though haha. People here (most of them) are just mean for some reason! I'm gonna try again though. We need to unite!!! 
Whenever I'm driving my Supra and I end up seeing another one (doesn't happen often







) we always wave and stuff. One time we drove along side eachother and had a little conversation while moving at 50 mph on a parkway. It wasn't the best idea, but luckily, we were okay haha.


_Modified by im no hero x at 4:57 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## idriveavw (Nov 6, 2006)

i gave a spur of the moment "point from the wheel" today.
got a nod in return.
i don't know why it feels so good.


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

I toss the "V" and then the "W" with my right hand.
I have learned to just do it to MkII's or older, GTI's from any time. The worst is the MkIV Jetta. Those little high school girls have no clue. Haha, well my GF actually drives a MkV Jetta and she thinks I'm nuts for "waving" so she fits into the group that won't play along. 
This is my first VW (no money before) but I have to be honest, I LOVE SEEING ANOTHER GTI MkV becuase they ALWAYS wave back. It is great.
My best VW story is I'm at an intersection at a red light. Three lanes across. I pull up in the left lane (MkV GTI) the middle lane has a MkIV GTI and the right lane has a MkIV GTI. We all just looked at each other and laughed. It was so friggin cool. I love it. I will miss when I have to "upgrade" to a bigger car (I just don't imagine too many Passat Wagon drivers doing this).


----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

Got a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from a black 1.8T a few weeks ago while crusing down I-40, first time in a while I've got any kind of response from another VW driver.
Passed a 70's looking Beetle in mint condition going down the highway once, the couple driving it were both grey haired. I pulled up beside them, honked and my wife and I gave them a wave, they looked at us like we were


----------



## NeedSpeed (Dec 17, 1999)

I just don't wave to fat chicks. If that was you... I'm sorry.


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

some of the dubbers i see get all excited n wave...but then some, mostly the cocky 20 year old guys that think they're too cool to say 'hi' just pretend like they dont see my pimpin dub , hehe


----------



## Volkswoman_03 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (IlliniVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IlliniVW* »_I toss the "V" and then the "W" with my right hand.
I have learned to just do it to MkII's or older, GTI's from any time. The worst is the MkIV Jetta. Those little high school girls have no clue. Haha, well my GF actually drives a MkV Jetta and she thinks I'm nuts for "waving" so she fits into the group that won't play along. 
This is my first VW (no money before) but I have to be honest, I LOVE SEEING ANOTHER GTI MkV becuase they ALWAYS wave back. It is great.
My best VW story is I'm at an intersection at a red light. Three lanes across. I pull up in the left lane (MkV GTI) the middle lane has a MkIV GTI and the right lane has a MkIV GTI. We all just looked at each other and laughed. It was so friggin cool. I love it. I will miss when I have to "upgrade" to a bigger car (I just don't imagine too many Passat Wagon drivers doing this). 


yeahhh I seem to get thrown into the "preppy HS girl driving a Jetta" class. It sucks, but as of today I will have my DV on so I think that will help out a litlle... badgeless grill coming soon.









_Quote, originally posted by *NeedSpeed* »_I just don't wave to fat chicks. If that was you... I'm sorry. 

Also... do you REALLY think it was neccessary to say that?? Apologizing afterwards or not. According to your profile you are in your 30s so do us all a favor and act like you are.


----------



## JeremyGTI04 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Volkswoman_03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswoman_03* »_Also... do you REALLY think it was neccessary to say that?? Apologizing afterwards or not. According to your profile you are in your 30s so do us all a favor and act like you are.

Sounds like someone is on the chubby side... lol







It's ok, no discrimination here! As long as you have a VW, you get the VW luv from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradomkii (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (JeremyGTI04)*

well even in jeeps it can be the same way if your in a wrangler youll get a wave from every jeep you see but if your in a grand cherokeySP
no one waves 
i wave even in a car thats not a vw lol exspecially if its got like some nice bbs' on it or a badgless grill i count how many vw's i see every time i take a ride







i know i know its a little over the top but they are vws


----------



## Unpimp_da_auto86 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

I'm very new too the volkswagen community myself and I too have seen vdub owners wave to other vw owners. I got my first wave from a fellow mk4 jetta today and it felt good, so i tried again with another jetta but they looked at me like i had 6 heads. I suggest to do it with younger vdub owners, not the elderly, they wont get it or they think your honking at them to move or get outta the way.


----------



## dubbindrummer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (Unpimp_da_auto86)*

yea im one of the wavers too, i think we need to bring it back!








when i seeing some fellow dubbers i make a point, expectially if they obvously are modded. i think it should be understood, good ole wave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaveMagnet (Jan 25, 2007)

Im all about the wave!!! today some dude in a mk2 jetta gave me the v dub, with his wife and 2 kids in the back. i was like owwwwwww!sweeeeet! i havnt been seein the dub love to much since i moved back up here from Virginia...


----------



## ickie187 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

I feel ya on this one guys, I just got my Jetta and almost feel like I have wave to the other dubbers or at least wave to them esp. if they are young and there car have some modifications, but nope nothing, a few waves here and there from the youger dubbers but that is about it, o well hopefully summer will put some joy into these peoples life??!!


----------



## dubbindrummer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (ickie187)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

bump for the wave


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

In my Beetle I'd always get waves and honks from other VW owners, in the Touareg...not so much.....but I must say in my 07' GTI I always get honks,lights,and waves from other MK5 owners


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (ledan09)*

I think it really all depends on who is rollin up to you, or around you. I was in my cabby up ehre in NY, and a middle aged guy in a really nice triple black cabby rolled up next to me, and before the light turned green we had a nice little convo about our cars


----------



## GLX-GTZ (Nov 15, 2000)

I agree with many here who say they only really try the wave with folks whose cars seem to fit the profile of somebody who would care or be a fan. Basically older vehicles, those with tasteful mods, and really clean cars. When I visited Dayton OH, there were probalby 10 people I saw with VWs, but around the DC area, there are probably a million. You can't wave to all of them and still keep your eyes on the road.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLX-GTZ)*

When I'm in Pa, i get waves, nods, and even other mk3 owners will ride with me until we go our seperate ways. Ive had Rado's wave, MK2 and 3s, even the occasional MK4, especially 20th, 337s and R32 guys. Down in Va Beach, I'll get a wave occasionally, unless its one of the MK4s mentioned above or a modded MK3. I was riding next to a modded mk2 last week, got his attention and chucked up the dueces, he looked at me like a half breed retard with an extra arm growing out of my face, then looked away and pulled into a parking lot.







But i just chalked it up to a misunderstanding.


----------



## Quickfry (Apr 2, 2007)

I always wave, and sometimes honk.
There's an older lady with a Trek in my little town, and one day I drove by her when she was taking groceries out of it, gave her a honk and a thumbs up, and she jumps up and down and waves like a crazy person, it was awesome.
(Yes, I know, that's a run-on sentence.)


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re:*

I'll give the wave to anyone that looks like they take pride in their vw. I'll try to wave at anyone young or old, when you do see someone with that gives it back it's that feeling of the first time you drove a Vw







! I tend to wave more at mk3 generation on older. Occasionally I'll see people in mk4's or newer wish they didnt get rid of their old one and happy to see a nice dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways, I'll see this Mk2 once and a great while in the morning when I'm going to work.. I'll take the freeway, out of my way just to cruise my way into work with a fellow dubber.
There also is this Mk2 guy I see everyday comming home, I gave him the wave 2 times and now everytime I see him, he looks pist to be in a vw







.. One of these days I'm going to track him down and offer him money for his car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Smokeajayaday)*

i waved 2 this dude in a MK4 gti yesterday after work







he pulled up next to me and was totally checkin out the drop on my car







i smiled and gave him the "peace" sign







then he sped off







i chose the low n slow approach when it comes to all these crappy roads


----------



## Trickman (Jun 11, 2006)

Yesterday I didn't get any weak wave, I got a very strange "im sticking out my tongue, shaking my head vigorously, and making my eyes look really weird" thing. I think that the dubber was a very horny one or something.
Ahhh, its nice to get a response though, no matter what form it is in.


----------



## justrelax (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the dub wave! I for sure get more waves back when I'm in my B3 than when in the wife's MKIV. Me, I wave at anything dub...


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (justrelax)*

Ill throw up a peace sign if I see someone in a GLI, an R32, or someone who has a nicely modded dub. The majority of people around here are far from being dubbers though.


----------



## WaveMagnet (Jan 25, 2007)

i wave to every dub i see, 99% of the time i get none back. actually most of the time its like who is that crazy mofo wavin at me? i just laugh and say im sorry to thier car. and take comfort in knowing that when they sell it, it will probably go to a dub lover when i bought my first brand new volkswagen from checkered flag in va. beach the salesman told me about the wave, this is how it should be.


----------



## DrP (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (WaveMagnet)*

when i got my dub all i wanted was a sunroof and a dark interior. Now I'm hooked!! I got a 2.go, but next time I'm getting a gti dammit!!


----------



## 83RabGTI (Nov 23, 2004)

I used to get a lot of waves in my 83 GTI, but I passed an MK3 that looked tastefully modded with a front euro plate in my 84 Jetta and when I waved the guy gave me a dirty look, oh well.


----------



## dubbindrummer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (83RabGTI)*

i love waving to other dubbers, wave back to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (dubbindrummer)*

There was a t-red R32 sitting across from me at an intersection today... I waved but the guy didnt respond at all.


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

all i have to say is the A2 and under guys always wave..second day i had my A2 a slammed bus at the local fry's waved at me first....when i'm driving on the high way i wave to restored Things and Beetles and they nod at least..but Mk4 guys seem like the type that instead of a nice wave they wanna race you..IDK IMO mk4 aren't dubs yet...but maybe thats just around here in cali?


----------



## Corradowanted (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_I never have that problem if i see another corrado and they see me. but then again it's a rado lol. I do have that problem wth other dubs though..maybe they dont know the rado is a vw???? hahaha

ha ha if i see another corrado I about wreck mine to look at it! But down in NC there are tons of VW's but few dubbers







The only other Rado I've seen at a show was a damn kid who thought his mod of painting his VR6 plastic cover red was the what did he say, oh yes "amazing". I about smacked him and offered him money to save that car, but he declined.


----------



## TerryWood02 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

I wave still... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (TerryWood02)*

I caddy waved a hang loose driving by me today.. It made my drive home


----------



## tambeTT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (Smokeajayaday)*

I always get a wave when I'm driving my TT. Started from day one, and continues 4 years later. Never see anyone waving when I'm driving any of the dubs in our household - beetle, Mk4 Jetta Wagon or Mk4 Jetta. Maybe I don't drive the dubs enough to notice.


----------



## dgea1986 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeremyGTI04* »_I can't believe they block out R I C E R ...







lol

The funny thing is that I have made this same exact comment on here b4. I have noticed what you are talking about. Any time you do get attention, it seems to come from some punk 16 year old who killed their vw and wants to race so you can hear how loud their fart-can is. I feel your pain and I will continue to wave. HAHA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Contempt37 (Dec 7, 2006)

I was sitting in the bank drive through in my mk2 when I saw a mk3 with a FMIC pull up. He was sitting next to me and would not even look my way. I was very disappointed! Probably just had a FMIC without a turbo lol. With some of the kids around here it wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Contempt37)*

i wave to all the dubs, well almost all except old ladies and grandpas...although i was cruising last nite and i pulled up to an mk4 tdi with a plate JGER MSTR got a wave from grandpa and then he took off like a bada$$ from hell








i always try to keep up or follow dubs and roll down the window and chat at a red lite







(ok i'll stop stalking now)








if anything i'm getting mixed or no responses from my fellow mk5 crew


----------



## JeremyGTI04 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_if anything i'm getting mixed or no responses from my fellow mk5 crew

Keep it up! We have to keep to keep the VW Love alive! I'm in a Mk4 and I wave to Mk5's got a wave from one the other day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

i kept the old habit


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Contempt37)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Contempt37* »_I was sitting in the bank drive through in my mk2 when I saw a mk3 with a FMIC pull up. He was sitting next to me and would not even look my way. I was very disappointed! Probably just had a FMIC without a turbo lol. With some of the kids around here it wouldn't surprise me...

Spend $800 on a intercooler for looks


----------



## RandomDubber (Dec 13, 2006)

interfooler


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (RandomDubber)*

i passed a MKII yellow 4-light cabby the other day and honked with the thumbs up and i got it back! made my trip!


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_Today I watched two Priuses approach from opposite sides of a street and I definitely expected some sort of secret handshake or other small acknowledgment, a la South Park. But when the cars were side-by-side, the drivers totally ignored each other...


Thats because there so conceited they like the smell of their own farts.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

I only wave if the car is modified or I catch them looking at my car. Usually they wave to me becuz I am in a rado.


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

having an older and more rare car definatly helps. I get waves all the time in my 86 Scirocco, from mostly other MKIIs on the road, but I also get waves and a lot of WTF stares while I'm in my Corrado.
Does anyone else get the WTF stares from their Corrado? Maybe it's just Dallas.


----------



## Loot (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (ownerizer)*

when i wave in my mk2 everyone wave but in the mk3 its a whole different story, i think some people think they are too cool


----------



## davestlouis (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (2.slowturbo)*

I got 3 waves today while I was driving my stone-stock 1988 Fox
1. 2 guys in matching late-model silver Golf's, one of whom almost spun completely around in his seat to look at my car as he zipped by, on I-255 in Illinois
2. late model dark blue Golf TDI in beautiful Jefferson County MO
3. Guy in an OLD Type 2 window van, red and white, on Mo Hwy 30...neat old van too.
I was astounded that the guys driving the late model noticed my Fox, and acknowledged it, I thought that was great.


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (davestlouis)*

I've had a few VW's...(VR6 Cabrio,16v Cabby,1.8t Beetle,Touareg) and I have to say I get the most waves and "V-Dub" hand gestures in my MK5 GTI. Marketing wise VW did an amazing job,I think, at bringing back the VW love haha. Ever since the V-dub in da haus! commercials hit I feel VW's are more recognized. I even get it alot when I'm with my cousin Sarah in her R32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*

I start fealing all alone when no one wav's back.. I threw it up a few times and they act like they would rather be in mommy's honda


----------



## verdubum (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Smokeajayaday)*









*LOVE*


----------



## DNYPHNTM (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (verdubum)*

I live in OC New York and I always see dubs around but they arent really too friendly. There is opne group of dubbers that have their own little clique and when i first got my Mk5 Rabbit they just kinda stared at me like they wanted to fight. I used to try waving at other dubs but they would just usually look at me funny and speed off like they wanted to race. It is dying out... sad..


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (DNYPHNTM)*

In the pnw, i've got the "v" or a rev.
Yesterday i got 2 Vs and a rev, and i have a pretty much stock mk2 golf. Makes you feel good to be noticed even when there's not much done







. 
I remember a while ago there was a thread like this, and usually people would wave if it was an mk2 or 3. Any newer and most owners weren't enthusiasts or didn't care about older models. But that might be changing.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

Depends, if it's tastefully modded, they tend to acknowledge my GLI, around school (SJSU) I've gotten the wave. Or on the highway from old Rabbits, etc. MKIV and MkV owners rarely do. My 4yo daughter points out dubs all the time and waves, maybe people are just not so cool anymore? I mean, a 4yo? C'mon.


----------



## JeremyGTI04 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_I remember a while ago there was a thread like this, and usually people would wave if it was an mk2 or 3. Any newer and most owners weren't enthusiasts or didn't care about older models. But that might be changing.

i've had a Mk 4 for a little over 6 mo. and I'm hooked. I love the older models too, can't get enough of them. I'm actually think that my next car might be a Mk2! So I always give them the respect. Much love! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mike corrado (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









omghi2u


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I know what you mean. Around here in SLC,UT I will come up in a dub and I dont get any action out of the other guy. I will wave and he is wondering what the hell im waving to him for. haha
But I just dont think the people around here are into the DUB wave *unless its a MK4*. As most the Vws are around here are MK4s. 

Most Mk4 owners don't even know how to change a damm tire, they just whine and call the dealer to tow them, why the hell would they wave, what blood, sweat and tears have they shed on their VW, i see no bench pressing of a tranny in the middle of the night, no mandatory vice grips incase the freakin clutch cable gives out, no damm extra diesel filter so your not left stranded, carry around spare parts in your car, for DAILY use, then talk shat







Down with the mk4 or shall i say MmmmKayFour


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (ownerizer)*

I know what you mean... just got back into dallas from arizona, and it's the same treatment both places, WTF is that?


----------



## JeremyGTI04 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (screwedrrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwedrrado* »_
Most Mk4 owners don't even know how to change a damm tire, they just whine and call the dealer to tow them, why the hell would they wave, what blood, sweat and tears have they shed on their VW, i see no bench pressing of a tranny in the middle of the night, no mandatory vice grips incase the freakin clutch cable gives out, no damm extra diesel filter so your not left stranded, carry around spare parts in your car, for DAILY use, then talk shat







Down with the mk4 or shall i say MmmmKayFour









I'm a Mk4 owner and I started this thread because I don't like the fact that we all don't show love as often as we should. I love the old school stuff, new stuff anything VW. Of course the scene is going to be slightly different in different areas. And I may not be a mechanic, but I love my dub and I would never get the dealer to do anything to my car. Oh, and I do know how to change the tire...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

Lug bolts FTW


----------



## Atl Phil (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*

If you want wave, get *air*


----------



## DNYPHNTM (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_In the pnw, i've got the "v" or a rev.
Yesterday i got 2 Vs and a rev, and i have a pretty much stock mk2 golf. Makes you feel good to be noticed even when there's not much done







. 
I remember a while ago there was a thread like this, and usually people would wave if it was an mk2 or 3. Any newer and most owners weren't enthusiasts or didn't care about older models. But that might be changing.

I love the older models. I almost bought an '89 Fox but didn't have the cash. I always wave, but everybody is too cool for it these days.


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (DNYPHNTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DNYPHNTM* »_
I love the older models. I almost bought an '89 Fox but didn't have the cash. I always wave, but everybody is too cool for it these days.


I will wave back, but sometimes I just wave because the driver has a hot passenger riding the VW


----------



## kuebelwagen84 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (DNYPHNTM)*

I drive a '73 Thing and always wave to older air-cooleds and always get a response back (... I should note that while I'm 23, almost all the other drivers I get waves back from are 35+)
honestly I think with the mk4 and mkVs, most of them are just kids whose parents bought them a vw and it's just any car to them, or they just don't care too much about VWs and don't realize that my car is in fact a VW, therefore just seeing some weird guy driving a weird car waving to them
oddly enough, driving an orange Thing around doesn't seem to turn anyone's head to even see a wave except other air-cooled drivers... that being said, it always turns the head of a Jeep driver and 9 times out of 10 their eyes just follow you as you drive by or give you a disgusted look - seriously
just some things I've noticed, I don't have any water cooled vws so I can't speak for them or the wave


_Modified by kuebelwagen84 at 8:34 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## Echoside17 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (kuebelwagen84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuebelwagen84* »_
honestly I think with the mk4 and mkVs, most of them are just kids whose parents bought them a vw and it's just any car to them, or they just don't care too much about VWs and don't realize that my car is in fact a VW, therefore just seeing some weird guy driving a weird car waving to them


I drive a mk4 gti and always do the wave







. But I also paid for my car and kind of got into the whole VW scene from some VW friends. I might just be one of the few kids who has one that does the wave though.
There is a yellow gti that always gives a wave. The last time he did it I wanted to pull a u-turn and talk to him. Its hard though because he is always going the opposite direction on a highway.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

I wave to every VW...and sorta get excited too...not soo much for the a3 and beyond, but the ladiez love it.


----------



## DROPdaTOP (May 17, 2007)

i give a peace sign to older vw's sometimes. i don't think everyone gets the wave/peace sign/etc.


----------



## stanger (Oct 5, 2005)

like said before, it depends on the driver, in my lifted truck i get waves and nods from gear heads and cars guys, in my old jeep it didn't matter much, i think when buying one you are told to wave at other drivers.lol in my stang we rev at each other{scared the **** out of me the first time it was done, man did he have loud pipes} my mk3 i never seen a wave, but i get the looks from other dubbers seeing if it is modded or not. and my up coming mk2........ i'll try to do my part to keep the wave going in my area.


----------



## pdub-vdub (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (stanger)*

yeah i've never gotten waved to except when there was a gtg in my area and there were thousands(exageration) of dubbers around who all actually knew they were driving a vw...otherwise i never get any wave action but other vw guys definitly look at the car.
when i take my truck out its got around 12 inches of total lift and 35's...i get all kinds of looks and waves from other truck guys....
and my dad has a wrangler...dont get me started on how EVERY jeep person waves to you its crazy!


----------



## DNYPHNTM (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (kuebelwagen84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuebelwagen84* »_
honestly I think with the mk4 and mkVs, most of them are just kids whose parents bought them a vw and it's just any car to them, or they just don't care too much about VWs and don't realize that my car is in fact a VW, therefore just seeing some weird guy driving a weird car waving to them
_Modified by kuebelwagen84 at 8:34 PM 5-24-2007_

I have to agree that a lot of the people driving newer ones are young kids whose parents bought it for them, i myself am 19 and am paying for this thing myself the only thing my parents did for me was cosign so i wouldnt get screwed for payments. i dont know maybe thats why i dont drive like a god damn retard like most of them haha.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (DNYPHNTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DNYPHNTM* »_I have to agree that a lot of the people driving newer ones are young kids whose parents bought it for them, i myself am 19 and am paying for this thing myself the only thing my parents did for me was cosign so i wouldnt get screwed for payments. i dont know maybe thats why i dont drive like a god damn retard like most of them haha.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So when are you getting your own MkII?


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

Waves seem to come in waves..... for a month ill go without any recognition but all of a sudden ill see alot of waves coming my way from vw/auto enthusiasts. Its sort of like, "I am into cars and so are you, hello!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marshallbedsaul (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Death of the VW wave? (JeremyGTI04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeremyGTI04* »_I've had a lot of different types of vehicles. I've had the american muscle car, the *****, the pick-up, the jeep, and currently the VW. With two of these I knew the community to be closer than others, the Jeeps and the Dubs. Oddly enough they both wave to each other. When I bought my car I was excited to not only buy a such a great car, but to also join a group with a huge following around the world and a cult like bond. I've heard stories of friends with audis broke down on the side of the road, aided by a couple of GTI's. They went as far to help put him up in a motel for the night until his car could be looked at the next morning. This was the community I was excited about being a part of.
But recently I've noticed, at least in my area, no one really waves any more. I try waving but I get nothing. No skin off my back, not that I'm crying about it. Just was wondering if anyone else out there is seeing the same trend in their area... the death of the VW wave.







Happy Dubin'... Good things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will wave too you i am local too lol look for a black getta and put the hand out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

